# Sleeping



## Whiskers (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I am a new Vizsla owner, I have owned boxers prior, I have a quick question about sleeping. When did your vizlas start sleeping through the night? Whiskey is about 4.5 months now and she is getting better wakes me up about once rather than twice. 

Also, any advice/tips for first time owners would be much appreciated  

Thank you!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm surprised Whiskey is not sleeping through the night by now. I have only ever had one dog, my male Vizsla called Rafa and he was able to sleep through the night very quickly almost as soon as we got him 10-12 weeks, so I hope you get other answers from the more experienced owners on here and the females might be different.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Set your phone alarm where he can hear it. Set it for 3am. In a few days 3:30. Then 4:00. He learns its time to wake up when he hears the alarm. My Vizsla was sleeping through the night after 3 months. If he whines you need to let him whine. The alarm tells him when he is to go out, not his whining


----------



## Whiskers (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for your responses! Whiskey has actually gotten a bit better. She is about five months old and she will sleep from 12-6am ish. She will whine to pee, once I let her out she is ready to go right back to bed. I'm going to try and let her whine see how this goes. 


Another question for V owners, as this is my first. I fine she is really sensitive. For example, you pick her up the wrong way, she drinks too much cold water, you touch her paw the wrong way she whimpers quite often. Is this something known to the breed?

Thank you!


----------



## jovellanosj (Feb 1, 2020)

I read somewhere that genera rule for puppy is how many months they are + add one month is how long they can hold it. Of course u wanna max.. maybe 8hrs?

Juice my pup used to always wake up at 4am but now he’s more of a 6am dog. We also limit the amount of water he drinks later near bedtime.

juice used to also whine about a lot of things in the beginning but I just kind of gave him the figure it out attitude and was patient instead of babying him. He figured it out. Also I’d praise him a lot when he would “overcome” things.


----------

